

Visa drops $18 billion IPO, the largest ever in US history.  - michjeanty
http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.aspx?feed=ACBJ&date=20080319&id=8365719

======
Shooter
<PEDANTIC> Important news and appropriate for HN, but the use of the word
"drops" in the title is a poor word choice as it suggests that the IPO did NOT
occur. If you're talking about the 'release' of a new hip-hip album, the word
'drops' might be appropriate...but it has the opposite meaning if you're
talking about IPOs and lawsuits ;-) </PEDANTIC>

Visa is a fascinating company. There was a really good article about it in
Fast Company several years ago.

~~~
aston
Thanks for pointing out the rap exception to the word drop. No sarcasm.

I'm working on a new site that, in part, will be devoted to deciphering rap
lyrics. Should be pretty dope.

~~~
rms
I'll make sure to drop by sometime.

------
aston
How hard was it for them to get "V"?

In other news, as late as yesterday, Visa was a private company. Crazy.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, it only took them 50 years (during almost all of which they were the
market leader) to IPO. Imagine that in the tech world. That'd be like Google
not going public until 2050.

------
ctkrohn
Congratulations to the JPMorgan deal team for putting together a great deal in
really tough financial situations. I too had no idea that it was a private
company.

To anyone wondering why their symbol isn't VISA: only NASDAQ companies have
four-letter symbols. NYSE-listed companies have three letters or fewer.

------
TrevorJ
VISA: it's everywhere you want to be, now including wall street.

